# What's Your Favorite Piano Music?



## baroque flute

What is your favorite piano music? I like most of Mozart's Piano Sonatas,a few of Beethoven's (MOonlight, Sonata 20 in G, the Pathetique Sonata--just that one movement--the Sonata in G minor), and some of Mendelssohn's Songs Without Words. Also Tchaikovsky's June from "The Seasons", some of Handel's Keyboard Sonatas, Chopin's first G minor Nocturne, and Bach's Goldberg Variations (I like the Goldberg Variations played fast, like Vladimir Ashkenzy--I got that last name all wrong!)


----------



## 009

....I like the Goldberg Variations played fast, like Vladimir Ashkenzy--I got that last name all wrong!) .....
U mean Ashkenazy?
Ashkenazy's great! I love his complete recordings of Chopin etudes...Must be some kind of 'super' human to record all of Chopin's etudes...
My fav..ummm... I think Chopin's Berceuse. It's really relaxing, and an all occasion work. I can play it for recitals, in hotels...in casual gatherings etc.


----------



## Daniel

I am addicted to the Goldbergvariations! Besides the wonderful Gould recordings, there is the new one with Perahia to mention. I did like them really. In last time it is too soft for me  . I don't know the one with Ashkenazy. *one more CD to look for is on my list*

Other most loved pieces of me: Oh there are so many. Beethoven sonatas, Mozart c-minor sonata and F-major KV 332 and B-major KV 333. His d-minor fantasie is awesome. 

I do love the first partita most, Welltempered clavier, i couldnt decide one fugue or prelude.

C.Ph.E. Bach sonatas i really enjoy.

Rameau i adore, and play much in last time.

Haydn sonatas shouldnt be forgot, and then this romantic pieces like Rachmaninov, especially his preludes, and also Schubert sonatas. He is only wonderful. Besides his last three sonatas there are so many to look for. Specials are always his minor sonatas. (I played his a-minor sonata not long ago)

Schumann is ok, but not my best loved. Mendelssohn did write charming youth pieces for piano, and later on great fugues.

So many to mention....


----------



## Maestro Murphy

I love the Gould Goldberg Variations recordings. So much attention to precision, as Bach is generally accepted to be. I should try to get the faster recordings!


----------



## Thomas

> * I should try to get the faster recordings! *


I would think that Gould is the fastest version.  Is that so? I can't imagine anything faster than that!


----------



## Daniel

The 1955's Recording of Gould is very fast, yup, (i don't know whether the fastest or not), but his 1981's is rather one of the slowest ones (38 min vs. 51 min). Myself i prefer the 1981's one, so transcendantial, gives you revealing.


----------



## The Angel of Music

My favorite piano piece is Chopin's Etude Revolutionary in C minor! It is so awesome...it's crazy too...so many notes being played so FAST!!! You should listen too it!


----------



## 009

> *The 1955's Recording of Gould is very fast, yup, (i don't know whether the fastest or not), but his 1981's is rather one of the slowest ones (38 min vs. 51 min). *


I wondered what struck him. One must have came to a sudden realisation or awakening of some sort to make such drastic changes. But I agree wif u. The music's so mush reflective in the slower version. Gould should reflect more...he'll be alot better. And More people would LOVE him!


----------



## Harvey

Maybe he's just old. Seriously. I wouldn't be as energetic as to play them like 1955 if I were that old.


----------



## Daniel

Sure one reason, that's a general tendency to become slower in older age.

An interesting point: Gould became in some pieces faster the older he got. For example in 2 recordings of a Haydn Sonata with ca. 20 years between it.


----------



## 009

> *For example in 2 recordings of a Haydn Sonata with ca. 20 years between it.*


He must have gone goofy with age... :lol: 
Nope, I think sonething must have struck him.
Did yr book about Glenn mention anything regarding his re-interpretations? Daniel?


----------



## Nox

My favourite piano work...but I've only plunked at it and played a kindergarten version (I don't think it's difficult...but you definately need to be a pianist to play it)...is Waldteufels 'Dolores'...anyone familiar with it?


----------



## Daniel

is it a waltz? I only listened to his Ice skaters and Espana. Good stuff 


> *Did yr book about Glenn mention anything regarding his re-interpretations? Daniel? *


Oh i can't remember that in particular by himself (though i am not done with it yet, i am in a part about recording culture....)
But read about it in a Gould biographie. He rather variats in his tempi


----------



## Nox

Yes, it's another of his waltzes...I just googled it to see what would pop up...LOL...it is part of some people's wedding rep....


----------



## 009

> *My favourite piano work...but I've only plunked at it and played a kindergarten version (I don't think it's difficult...but you definately need to be a pianist to play it)...is Waldteufels 'Dolores'...anyone familiar with it?*


Yes. They have big notes arrangements for this piece, with Bom-cha cha accompaniment for the Left hand. Is this the version u played yrs ago? Or is it the version with the arpeggios? :lol:


----------



## Nox

I have a copy of the original (never get there to play it) and the Kindergarten version was very easy but not a Big Notes type arrangement...so I guess the answer is neither...

...but definatley no Bom-cha cha...to be seen...

..er, does that make it better than the original?... :blink:


----------



## Daniel

Bom cha cha ...hehehehhe...heard that somewhere


----------



## baroque flute

I suppose Bom-cha-cha is slang for waltz rythmn?? :lol:


----------



## andantegorgonzola

hello friends,

I guess my favourite pianomusic isnt very original either, after the reading the above...

Bach's first partita in B-flat, BWV 835, played by... Glenn Gould, especially the gigue... gives me the shivers every time..

A good "second" is Bach's third toccata in D-major, BWV 912, played by... Glenn Gould...

I dont dare to play them myself, i would consider that blasphemy..

Andantegorgonzola :wub:


----------



## Daniel

Oh I love the first Partita as well!! I adore the recording with Lipatti!!! (poor poor Lipatti )

(and also the Gould's ... to come back to the long Gould debatte in the piano forum )


----------



## thicks

How can you choose one?! I like Beethovens Sonatas, all of Chopin, Debussy Arabesques, Mozart Sonatas and fantasia in D minor and Bach Prelude and Fugues


----------



## Rod Corkin

thicks said:


> How can you choose one?! I like Beethovens Sonatas, all of Chopin, Debussy Arabesques, Mozart Sonatas and fantasia in D minor and Bach Prelude and Fugues


An impossible question it is true, but if a gun was pressed to my head (a situation that would doubtless please many) I would say B's Diabelli Variations is the greatest piece ever for piano. I believe Brendel to name but one thinks the same.


----------



## Air

For me, the 2 pinnacles of the piano literature would come down to two names, Ravel's Gaspard de la nuit and Prokofiev's Sonata No. 6 in A Major. 

In my opinion, the 6th Sonata's brilliant and absolutely genius 1st movement has always been overshadowed by the popularity of the 4th movement (even though that movement, I feel, does not deserve enough attention still.)

Another fabulous composer is Charles Valentin Alkan. The little attention he receives is probably due to the difficulty of his works. I just listened to his Symphony for the Solo Piano, which is an incredible thrill ride, with a complexity and creativity that really matches that of great symphonies.


----------



## Composer1992

I love Gaspard de la Nuit by Ravel as well.


----------



## Lang

Well, my favourite piano pieces are the last handful of sonatas by Beethoven, and also his two late sets of Bagatelles (which are much more profound than their title or length would suggest). Also I love the music of Alkan - a contemporary of Chopin and Liszt but a nineteenth-century composer with a twentieth-century aesthetic.


----------



## jamzky

Debussy Estampes, I am not entirely sure why, I love Debussy but for me, a little like Images played by Gieseking, this music seems to take me to another world entirely (which is a good thing ;-))


----------



## d.kowlesar

Fur Elise! Moonlight Sonata! I can't get over these, I play them everywhere I go, I dedicate it to cute girls. haha! and I make the most of these brilliant pieces!


----------



## handlebar

Chopin's Ballades,Nocturnes.
Scriabins Etudes
Rachmaninov's entire solo output
Beethovens 32 sonatas
Alkan's Equisses
Grieg's Lyric Pcs
Bach's French Suites on piano

And so many others i would be here all day. 

Jim


----------



## nickgray

Favorite? Chopin, probably. I'm not a huge fan of piano music, to be honest. Sonata or two once a week, maybe a couple of short pieces...


----------



## Weston

Thank you guys for ressurecting this thread I was unaware of.

For a long time I didn't like piano music, thinking of it as "plain old vanilla" for some reason. Maybe it's because it is ubiquitous. But after pursuing an understanding of Beethoven's works for several years I've done a complete about face and it is undoubtedly my favorite solo instrument for listening. I even prefer baroque music played on piano rather than harpsichord as it has a more soothing sound to my ears. I still prefer the harpsichord for continuo however - the piano does not work well in that role.

Favorite pieces? The 32 Beethoven sonatas as mentioned frequently above of course. I also think the piano lends itself very well to the impressionists and some moderns Debussy, Ravel, and Poulenc.

I haven't really learned to grasp or appreciate virtuoso piano as in Liszt or many other romantics. It's just so much showing off to me, but I'm sure if I studied it I would like it more.


----------



## R-F

I love piano music!

I'm very much enjoying Prokofiev just now, and I think his piano music is terrific. I love his war sonatas, the toccata, his 2nd and 3rd Concerti- just a few to mention!

Rachmaninov and Liszt fall into the category of piano music I love to listen to, but will probably never be able to play! I think Liszt, rivaled only by maybe Ravel, used the piano to it's complete potential, exploiting the full range and colours of the instrument.

Moving to Impressionism, I'm also a fan of Debussy and Ravel. Debussy's music has always seemed, to me, to have a charm that very few composers can master. Debussy's preludes, in particular, are sublime. Ravel's music is towering. The piano concerto in G Major is one of my favourite concerto's just now.

For consistently fantastic piano music, however, I adore Chopin. Even his _name_ has that certain elegant sound that is shared by his music.

There are many more. How I love the piano!


----------



## d.kowlesar

R-F said:


> I love piano music!
> 
> There are many more. How I love the piano!


Same with me, there are no words to describe how much I adore playing the piano, it's construction even takes me aback...


----------



## virus

Mostly i like mozarts piano sonata and duos, beethovens moonlight sonata, rachmaninoffs prelude in c sharp minor and right now debussy's clair de lune.


----------



## Air

virus said:


> Mostly i like mozarts piano sonata and duos, beethovens moonlight sonata, rachmaninoffs prelude in c sharp minor and right now debussy's clair de lune.


Buy a double volume of Beethoven's Sonatas cheap on Amazon. You'll thank me.

You may also want to look deeper into the real Debussy masterpieces:

Arabesques
Preludes
Reflets dan l'eau
Suite Bergamesque (from which clair de lune is from)
Suite Pour le Piano
L'Isle Joyeuse
Estampes

If you like Debussy, Ravel's piano output would be good too:

Sonatine
Valses nobles et sentimentales
Miroirs
Jeux d'eau
Le Tombeau de Couperin
Gaspard de la nuit

For Four hands: Ma mere l'Oye, and the sublime Piano Concerto in G


----------



## howlingmadhowie

i sometimes go through phases of only playing one composer, usually bach, sometimes debussy or brahms, rarely mozart or beethoven. i think chopin and brahms both had a tremendous understanding of the instrument, which makes their music physically fun to play, whereas bach and beethoven can feel quite uncomfortable at times. 

if i had to choose just one piano piece for the rest of my life i'd be hard pressed to choose between the 2nd english suite by bach (technically the best suite, but the 4th is probably more beautiful), the slow movement of the second C-major piano sonata by mozart (really!), the 1st chopin ballade and brahms intermezzo opus 118 no 6.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Bach, Beethoven and Brahms. All their piano music is sublime.


----------



## Herzeleide

Bach wrote piano music?


----------



## Air

Herzeleide said:


> Bach wrote piano music?


Only for harpsichord and clavichord. 

Fav's by Bach

Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue
Fantasia and Fugue in a
Well-Tempered Clavier
English Suites
Partitas
Toccatas
Italian Concerto in F

Goldberg Variations (for the keyboard)


----------



## Edward Elgar

Herzeleide said:


> Bach wrote piano music?


You know what I mean.


----------



## Herzeleide

airad2 said:


> Only for harpsichord and clavichord.


That was my point.


----------



## Air

Herzeleide said:


> That was my point.


Sorry, I was having a bad day.


----------



## Tapkaara

My favorite piano music comes from Jean Sibelius, a composer not always thought of when the piano is discussed.

Sibelius himself was not a huge devotee of the keyboard. But over the course of his career, he did compose a sizeable amount of music for the instrument, sometimes for pure artistic purposes, sometimes to pay some bills. Many will often write off his piano works as being devoid of any character or worth, but it is usually the case, I think, that the people who say that have not heard enough of his piano music.

The appeal to me in his piano works is the sombre quality, one might even say the darkness. There is a unique insistance on the left hand, in other words, the lower, "darker" keys which seems to really get to me.

Those wanting to sample some of his best piano works should hear the Kyllikki Suite or "The Trees."


----------



## Mozartfan

I love the pieces from Mozart's Piano concertos, his piano sonatas and his trios. I am massive Mozart fan . 

My favourite pieces from Mozart has to be Piano Concerto No 27, 22,23, 21,20, 19. Piano Sonata No 16 K545. 

Beethoven - Moonlight Sonata, Piano Concerto no 1. 
Brian Crain - All of his works
John Schimdt - Sacred Ground
Chopin's Etudes
Debussy's - Claire De lune 
Many more....


----------



## danliex

I quite like Clement 's piano music


----------



## Edmond-Dantes

Well, at the moment, I'm obsessed with La Campanella. XD

Ok, though, here we go.

CHOPIN (any and everything of his for the piano. He's my all time favorite... I think. It changes...)
Debussy( Of course, how can you not have him in the list? Especially Clair de Lune and Arabesque no. 1)

Many more... basically, 80% of what I listen to is piano, so I could go on for hours about what I like. XD


----------



## Air

Edmond-Dantes said:


> Well, at the moment, I'm obsessed with La Campanella. XD


Ouch, THAT song is painful.


----------



## Edmond-Dantes

LOL. I'm going to assume you mean, "Painful to play." XD


----------



## Conor71

Chopin: Nocturnes


----------



## Sid James

My favourite long piano piece is *Mussorgsky*'s _Pictures at an Exhibition_. He seems to stretch the instrument to the limit, much like Beethoven did in his late sonatas. I feel that the Mussorgsky is more immediately accessible, though.

Someone above has mentioned the less travelled piano works by Sibelius. To this, I would like to add *Janacek*'s superb piano output, which includes his _Sonata "From the Street, 1 October 1905"_ & also _On the Overgrown Path._


----------



## Tapkaara

Andre said:


> My favourite long piano piece is *Mussorgsky*'s _Pictures at an Exhibition_. He seems to stretch the instrument to the limit, much like Beethoven did in his late sonatas. I feel that the Mussorgsky is more immediately accessible, though.
> 
> Someone above has mentioned the less travelled piano works by Sibelius. To this, I would like to add *Janacek*'s superb piano output, which includes his _Sonata "From the Street, 1 October 1905"_ & also _On the Overgrown Path._


I was the one who mentioned Sibelius... 

Ah, Pictures. I agree. Mussorgsky takes advantage of all the instrument has to offer. Never before had the piano sounded so "orchestral." Perhaps Beethoven also was capable of an orchestral sound, too.


----------



## Aramis

Piano concertos in general. This is, for me, essention of classical music. I started with piano concertos, and they're still most important part of my collection. My favourite are those by Brahms (No. 1 especially) and Beethoven (No. 4 especially). 

I love almost everything by Chopin (Heroic polonaise is one of my drugs), Schumann and Mozart. I also liked Liszt and Schubert stuff, but I still don't know them as good as I should, so I can't say which works are my favorite. So far, I loved Schubert's piano trios.


----------



## handlebar

Aramis said:


> I love almost everything by Chopin (Heroic polonaise is one of my drugs), Schumann and Mozart. I also liked Liszt and Schubert stuff, but I still don't know them as good as I should, so I can't say which works are my favorite. So far, I loved Schubert's piano trios.


I like that you mention Chopin pieces as a drug. I feel the same way. Hypnotic and mesmerizing. Scriabin and Rachmaninov included as well.

Jim


----------



## blays

I very much like Saint-Saen's piano concertos. They're beautiful, with so much colour. In terms of strictly piano solo, I've explored mostly Chopin and Liszt, and love them both. I've recently been finding out about Alkan, which I find very interesting.
Bach's WTC books and Mozart and Beethoven sonatas are also extremely enjoyable, but I'd say you really need to look deeper to get a feeling of their music, as opposed to just listening and thinking "oh that was nice".
So many to choose from, really!


----------



## Rasa

I'm into so many things, but here are some of the favourites:


Bach's WTC (especially no.13 in F sharp major)
Ravel's Gaspard de la Nuit
Beethoven's 17th sonata (the tempest)
Chopin's Waltzes and Ballades
Bartok's microcosmos


----------



## Yoshi

Beethoven sonatas...


----------



## Somnifer

My two favourite piano pieces of all time are Debussy's Passepied from Suite Bergamasque, and Liszt's La Leggierezza.


----------



## MatsumaruDX

I like all Chopin piano music, also Rachmaninnof's Prelude in C sharp and Rhapsody on a theme of Paganini. Debussy's Claire de Lune is nice too


----------



## Il_Penseroso

I support with pleasure both *Tapkaara*'s and *Andre*'s posts about Sibelius and Janacek. How many lovely masterpieces have been forgotten and out of recitals' repertory for so long time even by famous pianists, because they just don't give any chance to show a super virtouse-technique !

P.S. I can't simply name my favorite piano music ... Well, Maybe Schumann's Kresleriana ... But the list is really unlimited !


----------



## migrjo

Chopin's "Nocturnes"!


----------



## kv466

Just off hand, some of my favorite pieces include: Beethoven's 32 Variations in C minor along with most of his sonatas and, of course, the five concerti...many of Mozart's pieces although what comes to mind now is his concerto for two pianos and the kv466. Also, the Etudes from Chopin, opus 10 performed by the late master Earl Wild. Earl also is master to some of the best known concerti from Chopin's to Tchaikovski and Rachmaninov and the Grieg. Wow, if I don't stop now I think this answer can go on forever! Cheers


----------



## Romantic Geek

*Beach*'s Variations on Balkan Themes, op. 60 is an amazing piece. There are a lot of terrible recordings out there though on this piece. Unfortunately, one of the best is just the shortened version created after Beach and her publisher forgot to renew their copyright after the new law was passed in 1927(?) The full version is amazing - and it's a doozie to play. But it's fantastic!


----------



## McNick

I personally can't decide between Chopin's 4 Ballades...


----------



## Rangstrom

Rzewski's The People United variations
Schubert last and greatest sonata, D.960
Ravel Miroirs


----------



## Meaghan

When it comes to piano music, I tend to fixate on the big-name composers more than with other genres, especially Beethoven. If I had to spend the rest of my life playing and listening to just one genre by just one composer, I think I'd stand the best chance of not going crazy if I had Beethoven's piano sonatas. Right now I'm in love with _Das Lebewohl_ (Op. 81a) because I'm playing and analyzing it, but I really couldn't pick a favorite.


----------



## Jobe

Strangely, I generally dislike piano music - albeit a pianist myself. My favourite piece is probably Ravel's Sonatine, the first in the set.


----------



## clavichorder

Right now, its Balakirev's Mazurka 6. You'll be hearing from me when my friend posts up his video of it on youtube. Balakirev has some really top notch pieces.

Chabrier Pieces Pittoresque is at the top of my list.

I also love the Brahms Opus 10 Ballades

Right now, I'm not especially focused on piano music though.


----------



## Stasou

I certainly love Ravel's Gaspard de la Nuit. I'm not sure if I could call it my favorite, but it's up there.


----------



## kv466

Precise, well-phrased and deeply passionate playing


----------



## Oskaar

Try the piano music of Charles Valentin Alkan!


----------



## Polednice

Absolutely adore the three last Schubert Piano Sonatas, with D. 958 probably being my overall favourite, with D. 959 having my favourite individual moments.

Obviously, I love everything by Brahms, so I can't really single anything out, but I think my all-time favourite ever piece of piano music is, strangely enough, the Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel. Me looooves myself some variations!


----------



## Couchie

When it comes to playing it, Debussy. Nothing else in the entire repertoire really compares to the pluck of your heartstrings, the pure bliss when you let your fingers sink into some of his gorgeous chords.


----------



## Meaghan

Polednice said:


> .
> Obviously, I love everything by Brahms, so I can't really single anything out, but I think my all-time favourite ever piece of piano music is, strangely enough, the Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel. Me looooves myself some variations!


I _love_ the Handel Variations.


----------



## kv466

Couchie said:


> When it comes to playing it, Debussy. Nothing else in the entire repertoire really compares to the pluck of your heartstrings, the pure bliss when you let your fingers sink into some of his gorgeous chords.


Ahhh, how sweet...I created shows at the Miami Space Transit Planetarium for almost ten years and this piece is deeply embedded in my mind...used it as background to many shows, not to mention all the times I heard it at the beginning of Stargazer


----------



## Lisztian

Right now? I'll give a current top 10 or so, although this changes with regularity. (in fact I might update it every couple of weeks).

1. Liszt Piano Sonata
2. Beethoven Piano Sonata op 57 'Appassionata.'
3. Liszt/Busoni Fantasy and Fugue on 'Ad Nos, Salutarem Undam.'
4. Liszt Ballade No. 2
5. Chopin Ballade No. 4
6. Liszt Aux cyprès de la Villa d'Este (Both)
7. Liszt Pensees des Morts
8. Liszt Tarentella (Venezia e Napoli)
9. Beethoven Sonata Op 27 no. 2 'Moonlight' (Forgive me, after ages of neglect because of how overplayed that first movement is...The first movement is what it is, and the finale is so violent and remarkable, especially when you put it in context with when it was written).
10. Schubert Impromptu Op 90 no. 4

Lol a steady diet of romanticism, and Liszt especially, but that's how I roll


----------



## Kayla

I recently listen to a Chinese composer's piano music and I like it very much. Through he is not famous and most of us don't know him. I like the pieces of Piano Music of Night. The music clams me down and makes me tranquil and peaceful. There are 31 pieces in the Piano Music of Night. Guys, enjoy them.


----------



## LordBlackudder

Final Fantasy piano collections are my favourite.

PiA-COM I and II also have good piano.


----------



## Lisztian

I responded earlier in this thread, but I will go into more depth here.

I love most kinds of classical music, but being a pianist solo piano music is my favourite. Classical and Baroque era 'piano' music I don't listen to often and, past small doses, I find tedious and boring. I love 20th century music to an extent, especially impressionism from Debussy and Ravel (and Liszt), and Prokofiev has his place too. But anything that gets too atonal and extremely...random I have never been able to get into.

Romantic era piano music is the piano music I listen to by far the most. I consider Chopin, Schumann and Liszt the 'big three' of the Romantic era as far as piano music goes. I wouldn't objectively rate one above the other, and of course it saddens me that Liszt often gets the raw end there compared to the other two names. I also LOVE Beethoven and probably consider him the greatest piano composer ever, but I don't really consider him romantic or classical.

As you all know, Liszt is my favourite piano composer. Where Chopin and Schubert have the most openly beautiful (and often extremely poignant) piano music , and Schumann has sheer romanticism, Liszt has it all. To me his piano music has a transcendental nature to it that the aforementioned composers can't match (except late Beethoven). His output is the most varied, from works anticipating impressionism, to first rate light hearted showpieces, to some of the most moving romantic statements, to some of the darkest, most profound piano music, he has it all (sometimes all in one piece!). 

I consider the very best piano music he wrote to be...

Piano Sonata in B minor.
Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale Ad nos, ad salutarem undam (Transc Busoni).
Variations on a theme from Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen.
Réminiscences de Norma.
Années de pèlerinage.
Harmonies poétiques et religieuses.
Douze études d'exécution transcendante.
Trois études de concert.
Deux légendes.
Two Ballades.

And past that he wrote a seemingly endless amount of great piano music, that I simply love.

While I love pretty much everything Debussy and Chopin wrote, late Beethoven and the 'named' sonatas, a great deal of Schumann, Prokofiev, Schubert, Brahms, and many more...No one moves me like Liszt does.


----------



## Praeludium

I'm also a huge fan of (what I know of) Liszt !
My feelings about the Sonata in b minor are the same as Stephen Hough's, from this interview :



> The Liszt Sonata is probably the greatest single piano work of the Romantic era - it is a symphony for the piano containing the world. It's a piece of enormous emotional depth and a great, broad human spirit. I never fail to find it moving.


There's so much audacity in this work. Incredible harmonies, unique form, beautiful themes - all derived from the same motive ! -, the wide spectrum of human emotions, contrapuntal writing (not so common at this period), literary qualities (Aimard - yes, I like him a lot - described the first theme as "Faustian". For me the whole sonata definitely recreate this world, this ambiance.).

I hope I'll be able to play it someday - since I also plan on studying piano and organ. It's a monument, an incredibly deep work. I loved to see Aimard playing it in Besançon's festival of music last september.

What I find amazing about Liszt - and what contradicts HUGELY all those people who say that Liszt was only able to write bombastic virtuoso salon music - is that he foreseen impressionism as well as atonality. 
For instance his Légende n°1 "La prédication aux oiseaux de St François d'Assises" is amazing (Aimard also played it when I saw him :3) and sounds impressionist. The same goes with his Jeux d'eau à la Villa d'Este, and surely many other pieces.
He was truly a radical avant-garde figure in his lifetime - I also read he was very supporting to new composers, for instance Fauré, Grieg I think, etc.
He had guts.


----------



## Lisztian

Praeludium said:


> I'm also a huge fan of (what I know of) Liszt !
> My feelings about the Sonata in b minor are the same as Stephen Hough's, from this interview :
> 
> There's so much audacity in this work. Incredible harmonies, unique form, beautiful themes - all derived from the same motive ! -, the wide spectrum of human emotions, contrapuntal writing (not so common at this period), literary qualities (Aimard - yes, I like him a lot - described the first theme as "Faustian". For me the whole sonata definitely recreate this world, this ambiance.).
> 
> I hope I'll be able to play it someday - since I also plan on studying piano and organ. It's a monument, an incredibly deep work. I loved to see Aimard playing it in Besançon's festival of music last september.
> 
> What I find amazing about Liszt - and what contradicts HUGELY all those people who say that Liszt was only able to write bombastic virtuoso salon music - is that he foreseen impressionism as well as atonality.
> For instance his Légende n°1 "La prédication aux oiseaux de St François d'Assises" is amazing (Aimard also played it when I saw him :3) and sounds impressionist. The same goes with his Jeux d'eau à la Villa d'Este, and surely many other pieces.
> He was truly a radical avant-garde figure in his lifetime - I also read he was very supporting to new composers, for instance Fauré, Grieg I think, etc.
> He had guts.


Great post!

And I really agree re the Sonata. It was one of the first pieces I saw live, and it truly was a life changing experience - never in concert have I had an equal one to that first time hearing the Sonata live. It is my favourite piano piece, bar none. However some authorities do consider Faustian influence to be a myth, it certainly is a possibility though! But I consider it to be his greatest work - the Faust Symphony is a monumental masterpiece, and the Christus Oratorio is to me one of the greatest works of the 19th century - but the Sonata is simply transcendental. I also had the oppurtunity of seeing Hough play it live last year - a night I won't soon forget!

And you are right. His first Legende and Les jeux d'eaux are two of my favourites. What's even more amazing is that he was experimenting with impressionism as early as the 1830s, in the Album d'un Voyageur and also the first Apparition (not to the same level of mastery, but still). Some of his early works show remarkable originality - listen to his Malediction, and De Profundis - both written in the thirties, when Liszt was 22-23! And that originality continued throughout his life. Mark Andre Hamelin (who was the performer I first saw play the Sonata live) is quoted as saying that Liszt is perhaps THE most original composer who ever lived.

He was a radical figure, for sure. Never content with the same forms, with conservative musical thought. He pushed the boundaries of music in many ways and even if the finished product isn't always satisfying or as good as where his innovations would lead in the late 19th and 20th century (although it sometimes is), there's no denying his influence.


----------



## moody

PRAELUDIUM.
Have a look at the thread : Liszt Is the Most Underrated Composer on TC. You will find it interesting.


----------



## DeepR

Scriabin is my personal hero in piano music. I connect with some of his music so much that it seems to be made specifically for me as silly as that sounds. I was sold the moment I heard his Etude Op, 2 No. 1 played by Horowitz, which he composed when he was 15(!). I listen mostly to his early and mid years, but also like music from his late period.
Then Chopin, Liszt, Rachmaninoff, Schumann and others.


----------



## Vesteralen

As I've explained before, I tend to hear music in two different ways - aurally and emotionally. Piano music I can appreciate aurally includes most of what I've heard of Chopin, Lizst, Mozart, Rachmaninov, Rubenstein, etc.

Piano music I can appreciate emotionally includes most of what I've heard of Schumann, Brahms and Beethoven - with Schumann being far and away the leader.

The difference is that my mind wanders easily when I'm listening to the first group - I can think of a lot of other things as the music becomes more and more background music to me. The second group holds my attention. With Schumann, in particular, my mind is totally engaged.

I don't say any of this with pretensions of greater understanding of music than anyone else has. This is just a personal reaction. You can't argue it, because the impressions are personal and honest. People with more experience can explain why they think Chopin and Lizst are so great and I won't argue with it. That still doesn't change the fact that most of what I hear from them seems like "note-spinning" and I usually tune out.


----------



## Pizzicato

Brahms - Hungarian Dance No 5 in F# Minor and Gossec - Gavotte in D Major.


----------



## Johnnybroom

Bach Preludes BWV 935 and 933, Brahms Waltz in G# minor: What I am playing now.

Late Brahms is something else, love it.


----------



## DeepR

Vesteralen said:


> As I've explained before, I tend to hear music in two different ways - aurally and emotionally. Piano music I can appreciate aurally includes most of what I've heard of Chopin, Lizst, Mozart, Rachmaninov, Rubenstein, etc.
> 
> Piano music I can appreciate emotionally includes most of what I've heard of Schumann, Brahms and Beethoven - with Schumann being far and away the leader.
> 
> The difference is that my mind wanders easily when I'm listening to the first group - I can think of a lot of other things as the music becomes more and more background music to me. The second group holds my attention. With Schumann, in particular, my mind is totally engaged.
> 
> I don't say any of this with pretensions of greater understanding of music than anyone else has. This is just a personal reaction. You can't argue it, because the impressions are personal and honest. People with more experience can explain why they think Chopin and Lizst are so great and I won't argue with it. That still doesn't change the fact that most of what I hear from them seems like "note-spinning" and I usually tune out.


Are you sure you have listened to a lot of piano music from the composers in the first group?


----------



## benjamindunnett

*Chopin piano music*

I love Chopin - I think that the beauty and depth he weaves into relatively short pieces makes them truly inspiring. I'm trying to encourage more people to start listening to Chopin's piano music and have written an article with some suggested repertoire. Would love to know whether people agree with the pieces I've suggested...

http://www.learnhowtoreadsheetmusic.com/chopin-piano-music/

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## Roberto

*Chopin and Ben D*

I agree with you about Chopin - a wonderful composer who in his writings for one instrument created a whole world of original feeling, formal variety and harmonic riches. The greatest composer for the solo piano of all, I believe, though he has to yield to others such as Mozart, Beethoven, Brahms etc (Bach too) in the concerto.

Your choice of repertoire seems to have most things in it! Glad you have Ashkenazy who I think is fabulous. The Mazurkas are pretty irresistible too, especially perhaps for those who don't know Chopin well - I must say I much prefer them to the polonaises.

Liked your 'Solace' - a nice piece of what I think of as soundtrack music (though it does repeat the motif too often for me). Who influenced you in this piece?


----------



## presto

I’m more of a harpsichord man myself but I do like a bit of Clementi.


----------



## lilmoz

beethoven sonatas,chopin waltz,bach goldberg varia,Haydn sonatas!


----------



## Ravndal

I like the really dark pieces from the baroque era, and a few pieces from the classical era. But i like romantic and 20th century music the most. 

Schubert, grieg, mendelssohn, rachmaninov, debussy, ravel, chopin, bartok etc etc.

must mention that grieg is always super fun to play!


----------



## Romantic Geek

Ravndal said:


> I like the really dark pieces from the baroque era, and a few pieces from the classical era. But i like romantic and 20th century music the most.
> 
> Schubert, grieg, mendelssohn, rachmaninov, debussy, ravel, chopin, bartok etc etc.
> 
> must mention that grieg is always super fun to play!


Those Grieg Lyric Pieces are wonderful! My favorite Schubert Sonata is D. 845 in A minor.


----------



## Ravndal

Romantic Geek said:


> Those Grieg Lyric Pieces are wonderful! My favorite Schubert Sonata is D. 845 in A minor.


Probably mine too. If not D. 958 in C minor. I love the last movement


----------



## Ravndal

Forgot to mention Liszt


----------



## tahnak

My favourite piano solo music is Rachmaninov's Death Prelude in C # Minor (Solo) and Tchaikovsky's First Piano Concerto (Ensemble)


----------



## maestro267

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 27 in E minor
Chopin: Nocturne in E flat, Op. 9/2, Prelude in C minor, Op. 28/20
Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated


----------



## Sequentia

Are there any restrictions in terms of number of composers or pieces? For solo piano music I like Alkan, Bach, Beethoven, Brahms, Chopin, Finnissy, Scriabin and Sorabji the most. I'm too lazy to put a list of pieces together.


----------

